# gstreamer stuck at 0.10.29



## phreak (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a weird problem that gstreamer stuck at 0.10.29.

I have tried both
`$ sudo portsnap fetch update`
`$ cd /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer/ && make install clean`
and
`$ sudo pkg_add -r gstreamer`
both installed 0.10.29 instead of the latest 0.10.30.

It stops me from updating the rest of the ports with portmaster. Could someone enlighten me?
Thanks a ton.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 25, 2010)

See maybe my other post where I put the long
CLI using CSUP to fetch just one port latest
update (supfile.new, use as a search term).
...
Might help.
No time to actually repost.


----------



## phreak (Sep 27, 2010)

As I am new to FreeBSD, please forgive my dumb question.

The particular problem I have encountered is while trying to update my FreeBSD amd64 8.1 Release by
`# portsnap fetch update`
`# portmaster -a`
as I had listed in my first post. It failed with errors as following error with :

```
configure: Requested 'gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.30' but version of GStreamer is 0.10.29
configure: error: no gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.30 (GStreamer) found
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to multimedia@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach
the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.30/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins.

===>>> make failed for multimedia/gstreamer-plugins
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gstreamer-plugins-0.10.29,3 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I have searched on the freshport which listed the latest gstreamer as 0.10.30 but I have consulted ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.1-release/INDEX which listed the version of gstreamer as 0.10.29. How could I update gstreamer to 0.10.30 as required for the rest of my ports? Thanks a ton!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 27, 2010)

```
csup -g -L 2 -i ports/multimedia supfile.new
```
I posted "supfile.new" (a 7 - line file) in
another post.  See that thread and copy the
6 lines  down (one line of the file is blank)
Run the above from "/usr/ports/" into which you put
the file "supfile.new"
"gstreamer-plugins" should then be updated.

```
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins
/bin/rm -rf work
make install
```
Caveats apply... you may need to deinstall before
reinstall, update /usr/ports/audio, etc etc.
...
Although the error may still appear.  The fix
posted here applies only to the particular port,
and other things in /usr/ports may need updating
also.


----------

